# Fuel filter?



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Does the 2003 maxima have a fuel filter besides the strainer in the tank?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

abmobil said:


> Does the 2003 maxima have a fuel filter besides the strainer in the tank?


yes it does


----------



## abmobil (Nov 22, 2004)

Prior generation maxiams has it on the fire wall.
Do you know where is is on the 03?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

abmobil said:


> Prior generation maxiams has it on the fire wall.
> Do you know where is is on the 03?


you know what, I was mistaken. the 03 doesnt have an in-line filter, just the strainer in the fuel tank. I must have misread your question or something. sorry


----------

